# Stupid Evolutionists



## atlashunter (Jul 20, 2011)

If evolution is true then why don't we ever find new life in a jar of peanut butter?


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 20, 2011)

The science is flawed.  They used commercial peanut butter that has chemicals and preservatives added.  They should have used natural peanut butter.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 20, 2011)

I think using the processed stuff is part of the point... I'm not a huge proponent of life coming from a puddle of mud, but I think that the universe had much more of a chance to create life from a previously sterile environment than a jar of processed peanut butter has for 2 reasons. More time and more resources.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 20, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I think using the processed stuff is part of the point... I'm not a huge proponent of life coming from a puddle of mud, but I think that the universe had much more of a chance to* create life from a previously sterile environment *than a jar of processed peanut butter has for 2 reasons. More time and more resources.



Definitions of sterile (adj)
ster·ile [ stérrÉ™l ]   1.free from infective organisms: free from living bacteria and other microorganisms
2.infertile: incapable of becoming pregnant or of inducing pregnancy
3.barren: incapable of supporting vegetation

I don't think that happened either. Life from non life doesn't work, no matter how much time you have.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 20, 2011)

I should have added a bunch of these....  and these   

Because IMO, using peanut butter to argue anything besides what it tastes good with is retar... uh, I mean silly.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 22, 2011)

drippin' rock said:


> I should have added a bunch of these....  and these
> 
> Because IMO, using peanut butter to argue anything besides what it tastes good with is retar... uh, I mean silly.



It wasn't an arguement. It was a statistical example. The argument was that people made up a bunch of stuff when they found a pig's tooth, or a fragment of skull, or when they attached a monkey jaw to an old human skull fragment.

Thanks for the post Atlas. That was an interesting Youtube video.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 29, 2011)

Dang!!!


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 29, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Dang!!!



Just offering the local creationists some new material. Jars of peanut butter and missing female dogs....


----------



## bzb (Aug 2, 2011)

A "sterile" environment still can have components necessary for life. It's along the lines of what TripleX was referring to... the amount of resources available makes a world of difference.

A jar can be sterile, but you still have the jar, and the air within it.  Maybe that won't create life, but with all the "dead" stuff on earth, all you'd really need is a catalyst and energy - the components have always existed.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2011)

bzb said:


> A "sterile" environment still can have components necessary for life. It's along the lines of what TripleX was referring to... the amount of resources available makes a world of difference.
> 
> A jar can be sterile, but you still have the jar, and the air within it.  Maybe that won't create life, but with all the "dead" stuff on earth, all you'd really need is* a catalyst and energy* - the components have always existed.



Where do you think those two things came from?


----------



## bzb (Aug 12, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Where do you think those two things came from?



Don't know.  The sun?

Just like I don't know if there are aliens out there, but I think it's naive to think we're the only life (as we understand it) in the universe.

But if everything had to come from someone, such as a single god, where did that god come from?  You can't reduce an infinite to a finite.  Alternatively, using circular logic isn't an answer.

Schrödinger's cat, or the chicken-or-the-egg, or the tree falling in a forest and no one's around to hear it... they're thought games, not answers.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 14, 2011)

bzb said:


> Don't know.  The sun?
> 
> Just like I don't know if there are aliens out there, but I think it's naive to think we're the only life (as we understand it) in the universe.
> 
> ...



Are you a sun worshipper?

I agree that these thought games are not answers.

Are there answers?

If so, where might they be found?


----------

